# Orchestration Recipes hands-on!



## zedmaster (Apr 18, 2021)

Hands-on exercise and GIVEAWAY until Jan 23:

Philip has kindly provided one free copy of an Orchestration Recipes volume of choice for the winner of the giveaway. Watch the video, join the fun and have a chance to win a quality piece of music education - without any hassle or signing up anywhere except for having a Youtube account.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Original post:
Today, we are cooking an orchestra following a recipe from the course “Orchestration Recipes”.

About the course (really affordable and generously priced imo):
https://bit.ly/orchestrationrecipes

I’ll prepare 1 theme with you and present 3 more demos for the exact same orchestration. Bite-sized chunks of orchestral goodness! *NOM NOM NOM* Anyone tried this one and had such a blast as I did? Can't wait to dig into the other recipes!


----------



## GNP (Apr 18, 2021)

Where's Hannibal when we need him!


----------



## Rich4747 (Apr 18, 2021)

great video!


----------



## gohrev (Apr 18, 2021)

This was such a fun video to watch, and I learned something! Thank you, @zedmaster


----------



## zedmaster (Apr 18, 2021)

Thanks so much guys, appreciate it! Glad it was entertaining :D The orchestration recipe course is super fun to study with.


----------



## FabIV (Jul 20, 2021)

Thanks for the tip. I will give it a try. Price is more than reasonable


----------



## zedmaster (Jul 20, 2021)

FabIV said:


> Thanks for the tip. I will give it a try. Price is more than reasonable


You're welcome! Great profile pic btw (and great game!) :D


----------



## zedmaster (Sep 12, 2021)

I made an episode of "Let's Orchestrate" with another Volume 1 recipe, as these have fallen a bit short due to the shiny new Vol. 2 release. Hope you like triplets! :D


----------



## zedmaster (Sep 19, 2021)

More coverage on Orchestration Recipes Vol. 1: Turning the Period Drama recipe into something that could play in a J-RPG video game (NieR: Automata, Final Fantasy etc.)


----------



## zedmaster (Sep 26, 2021)

I covered Orchestration Recipe Vol. 1 Recipe #17 in this hands-on video: We’ll write Brass that is having a bit of a conversation over a bed of epic choir action!

The recipe is available as a free sample on Youtube on their official channel btw.


----------



## zedmaster (Jan 16, 2022)

I picked one of the freely available recipes from volume 1 and gave it a spin.

Philip has kindly provided one free copy of an Orchestration Recipes volume of choice for the winner of the giveaway. Watch the video, join the fun and have a chance to win a quality piece of music education - without any hassle or signing up anywhere except for having a Youtube account.


----------



## zedmaster (Jan 18, 2022)

5 days left to join the giveaway. No BS required to enter (in my opinion). Simply watch the video and comment. Have fun, be inspired to write fantastic music and maybe get free stuff. Win-Win!


----------



## odod (Jan 19, 2022)

zedmaster said:


> 5 days left to join the giveaway. No BS required to enter (in my opinion). Simply watch the video and comment. Have fun, be inspired to write fantastic music and maybe get free stuff. Win-Win!


already voted and joined the giveaway, i hope i could win this lol (never win anything on the internet)


----------



## zedmaster (Jan 19, 2022)

Good luck!  I'll try to organize more of these in the future. (increase the chance of me succeeding with that by subscribing!)


----------



## zedmaster (Jan 23, 2022)

Winner has been drawn and notified on Youtube (Mallux Music, congratulations!). Thank you everyone for participating. I hope we can do this again very soon


----------



## Artemis Cephei (Apr 27, 2022)

zedmaster said:


> More coverage on Orchestration Recipes Vol. 1: Turning the Period Drama recipe into something that could play in a J-RPG video game (NieR: Automata, Final Fantasy etc.)



Oh niiiiiiiice! I love that Nier Automata soundtrack!


----------

